# Subs for these zip codes 60050,60014,60098,60142,60013,60156,60012,60102 and more



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

I need subs for plowing driveways in these zip codes. Possibly some commercial work as well. You must have your own truck and or snow blower, and be available 24/7 including Christmas. Pay is per job, and is slightly negotiable. We want independent subs that I don't have to watch. I don't have time to plow drives but I also don't want to loose the customers. We will make you sign a no compete. You invoice us, we will pay with net 30 days, in full with no bs. Paper work is as simple as an email or fax with what was done. Please pm if your interested


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

Your PM box is full, 
guess lots of guys want work. 

lemme know if you need these filled, i already have a truck in most of those Zips. 

thanks
Nate


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

hey sorry guys, i posted this on my mobil device over the weekend, didnt realize i couldnt delete messages in my inbox...

i made some room if anyone is interested. 

i also need about 2-3 shovelers


----------



## Sarge705 (Sep 4, 2010)

Got anything close to 60564 (Naperville, Aurora, Geneva, Batavia Montgomery Warrenville)?


----------



## Dayshot (Feb 2, 2010)

did you fill the 60098 0r60050 routes? "[email protected]" let me know


----------



## AppleBlossom (Nov 12, 2010)

Apple Blossom Landscape Concepts , Inc . 
P.O. Box 714 
Saint Charles, Illinois 60174
www. AppleBlossomLandscape.com

e-mail [email protected]

To whom it may concern,
We are a residential landscape design / installation company. 
We don't bid or install any commercial landscape installation or maintenance work. 
Fully insured, honest, reliable, 24/7 availability, and experienced.

I have over 25 years of snow plow experience. I have driven everything from a pick-up truck to a one ton dump truck. 
I would be purchasing a new f-150 and installing a 7.5' western plow on it with mars lights. I would need to know as soon as possible so I can purchase this vehicle.

I know that we could be an asset to you snow removal operations. Thank you for the opportunity to apply for the plowing sub position.

Sincerely,

Harvey Willey 
President


----------



## pjm1234 (Sep 25, 2010)

I am looking for work have two trucks available for work 1 located in Johnsburg (McHenry) 1 located in Hebron both willing to travel


----------



## BLK BZT (Oct 7, 2010)

Can cover 60050 and more if you're still looking.


----------



## split2ndnova (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello,

I logged into the site tonight and noticed you need subs for some IL suburbs. 

I was curious to find out if you still need help. I hope I'm not too late. I rarely check the forum. I have 15 years under my belt and have a nice set-up.

03 F250

New Buyers 8.5 v-blade. Salter, blower, shovel. Whatever is needed. I have 1 small acct in Bloomingdale. I had 2 in Schamburg but the guy who has the acct's is not very bright and I can't keep splitting the fees, which is not enough and do everything last minute. Not worth it. My work is my reputation.

Billy
630-504-8499.


----------

